# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Mod sorgt für eine Art Google Street View im Rollenspiel



## SebastianThoeing (16. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Mod sorgt für eine Art Google Street View im Rollenspiel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Mod sorgt für eine Art Google Street View im Rollenspiel


----------



## cydrake (16. November 2011)

Jep, und zusammen mit den 3D questmarker, Kompassmarkierungen für alles macht das Entdecken dann überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr. Im Morrowind bekam man von Questgebern und Wachen etc noch richtige Wegbeschreibungen. Ich hoffe, wenn der TES5Editor raus kommt, dass jemand den Zustand zumindest sehr ähnlich wieder herstellt. So ist TES5 einfach nur zu langweilig, und leider in den Quests auch sehr einspurig.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (16. November 2011)

bei mir wird die map nicht mehr geladen und ich hab nur noch grauen matsch


----------



## CaptainIbge (16. November 2011)

cydrake schrieb:


> Jep, und zusammen mit den 3D questmarker, Kompassmarkierungen für alles macht das Entdecken dann überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr. Im Morrowind bekam man von Questgebern und Wachen etc noch richtige Wegbeschreibungen. Ich hoffe, wenn der TES5Editor raus kommt, dass jemand den Zustand zumindest sehr ähnlich wieder herstellt. So ist TES5 einfach nur zu langweilig, und leider in den Quests auch sehr einspurig.


 
Du kannst doch die Sachen deaktivieren oder musst diese einfach nicht nutzen. Versteh das Problem nicht...


----------



## chiubiu (16. November 2011)

Ich seh den Sinn auch nicht. Wo bleibt denn dann der Reiz, alles entdecken zu gehen...


----------



## Seebaer (16. November 2011)

Schade, hellblauer Schleier, unter dem kaum was zu erkennen ist.


----------



## SupaGrowby (16. November 2011)

Ich finde die aktuelle Map einfahc nur Schrott. Man erkennt nichtmal die Hauptstraßen (was sehr von vorteil wäre) sondern läuft einfach mal auf gut glück los. Also 'ne Map die einer richtigen Karten nachempfunden ist wäre mir schon wesentlich lieber.


----------



## Vordack (16. November 2011)

SupaGrowby schrieb:


> Ich finde die aktuelle Map einfahc nur Schrott. Man erkennt nichtmal die Hauptstraßen (was sehr von vorteil wäre) sondern läuft einfach mal auf gut glück los. Also 'ne Map die einer richtigen Karten nachempfunden ist wäre mir schon wesentlich lieber.



Gerade die Karten finde ich gelungen. Endlich mal Karten auf denen man nicht alles erkennen kann und auch mal ein wenig knobeln muss wie man wohin kommt. Past gut zu dem Fantasy Setting, handgemachte Karten.


----------



## stawacz (16. November 2011)

cydrake schrieb:


> Jep, und zusammen mit den 3D questmarker, Kompassmarkierungen für alles macht das Entdecken dann überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr. Im Morrowind bekam man von Questgebern und Wachen etc noch richtige Wegbeschreibungen. Ich hoffe, wenn der TES5Editor raus kommt, dass jemand den Zustand zumindest sehr ähnlich wieder herstellt. So ist TES5 einfach nur zu langweilig, und leider in den Quests auch sehr einspurig.


 

es gibt mitlerweile sogar die fähigkeit "hellsehen".da haste dann so nen nebel der dir den weg weist, zu deinem markierten ziel auf der map


----------



## Farragut (16. November 2011)

wer sowas braucht? wer einen spruch nutzt wie clairvoyance? wer einen kompass braucht, der alles in der näheren umgebung anzeigt und jegliches erforschen überflüssig macht? moment, ich kommt gleich drauf wer sowas braucht...


----------



## TheBLakk (16. November 2011)

cydrake schrieb:


> Jep, und zusammen mit den 3D questmarker, Kompassmarkierungen für alles macht das Entdecken dann überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr. Im Morrowind bekam man von Questgebern und Wachen etc noch richtige Wegbeschreibungen. Ich hoffe, wenn der TES5Editor raus kommt, dass jemand den Zustand zumindest sehr ähnlich wieder herstellt. So ist TES5 einfach nur zu langweilig, und leider in den Quests auch sehr einspurig.


 
In der SkyrimPrefs.ini gibts einen Eintrag: "bShowCompass=1"
Da machst einfach eine 0 hin und schon is der Kompass weg


----------



## Vordack (16. November 2011)

Farragut schrieb:


> wer sowas braucht? wer einen spruch nutzt wie clairvoyance? wer einen kompass braucht, der alles in der näheren umgebung anzeigt und jegliches erforschen überflüssig macht? moment, ich kommt gleich drauf wer sowas braucht...


 
Errr, ich kapiere den Sinn Deines Posts irgendwie nicht ???

Jeder braucht es der es benutzen will, es wird niemand gezwungen den Kompass, google Street View oder Clairvoyance zu benutzen, ganz einfach 

Allerdings finde ich den Spruch ab und an schon hilfreich, zumal die Karten ja viel Raum für Spekulation lassen


----------



## Farragut (16. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Errr, ich kapiere den Sinn Deines Posts irgendwie nicht ???
> 
> Jeder braucht es der es benutzen will, es wird niemand gezwungen den Kompass, google Street View oder Clairvoyance zu benutzen, ganz einfach
> 
> Allerdings finde ich den Spruch ab und an schon hilfreich, zumal die Karten ja viel Raum für Spekulation lassen


 
naja ich sehe schon einen Trend in der heutigen Zeit, alles zu simplifizieren und zu vereinfachen, du nicht?

was wäre schlimm daran gewesen: Quest bekommen -> Questmarkierung auf der Karte, die am besten noch eine Art Nebel hat, an Stellen wo man noch nicht wahr...mit Sicherheit komplizierter, aber auf alle Fälle viel Interessanter, weil man nicht weiss wohin man sich begibt, ist dort Schnee? Berge? Tundra? Wasser?...aber eben nichts für die heutige Generation an Gamern, das war früher einmal anders...


----------



## Vordack (16. November 2011)

Farragut schrieb:


> naja ich sehe schon einen Trend in der heutigen Zeit, alles zu simplifizieren und zu vereinfachen, du nicht?
> 
> was wäre schlimm daran gewesen: Quest bekommen -> Questmarkierung auf der Karte, die am besten noch eine Art Nebel hat, an Stellen wo man noch nicht wahr...mit Sicherheit komplizierter, aber auf alle Fälle viel Interessanter, weil man nicht weiss wohin man sich begibt, ist dort Schnee? Berge? Tundra? Wasser?...aber eben nichts für die heutige Generation an Gamern, das war früher einmal anders...


 
Na klar gibt es den Trend zur simplifizierung. Im einer Zeit wo die Kiddies ein Smartphone brauchen daß Leistunsfähiger ist als die Rechner früher und daß einem sagt wann man was wo machen soll ist das doch logisch 

Aber was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann ist warum man sich darüber aufregt. Wie man ein Spiel spielt ist doch jedem selbst überlassen. Wenn ich Eismagier spielen möchte spiele ich bestimmt keinen Dieb. Wenn ich mehr Herausforderung haben möchte nutze ich weniger Hilfen. Wir haben doch alel Entscheidungsfreiheit der Welt wenn wir im Spiel sind um das Spiel "für uns" richtig zu spielen.


----------



## Farragut (16. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Na klar gibt es den Trend zur simplifizierung. Im einer Zeit wo die Kiddies ein Smartphone brauchen daß Leistunsfähiger ist als die Rechner früher und daß einem sagt wann man was wo machen soll ist das doch logisch
> 
> Aber was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann ist warum man sich darüber aufregt. Wie man ein Spiel spielt ist doch jedem selbst überlassen. Wenn ich Eismagier spielen möchte spiele ich bestimmt keinen Dieb. Wenn ich mehr Herausforderung haben möchte nutze ich weniger Hilfen. Wir haben doch alel Entscheidungsfreiheit der Welt wenn wir im Spiel sind um das Spiel "für uns" richtig zu spielen.


 
dann bin ich falsch rüber gekommen, den aufregen tu ich mich wegen sowas schon lange nicht mehr, aber es ist schon traurig, wie "wenig" man heute noch gefordert wird von den spielen. ich find es nur lustig das in letzter zeit die spiele immer simpler und gradliniger werden, sich aber im gleichen zug die kiddies immer "elitärer" (eliter? more uber!) finden, also je simpler, desto mehr Unfähige werden belohnt und fühlen sich gut dabei. da wundert es auch nicht das titel wie demon souls oder dark souls eher geheimtips sind, vorallem das erstere.

aber eine option zum karte verdecken und kompass ausschalten hätte ich schon gerne, aber zum glück gibt es ja mods...


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. November 2011)

Farragut schrieb:


> dann bin ich falsch rüber gekommen, den aufregen tu ich mich wegen sowas schon lange nicht mehr, aber es ist schon traurig, wie "wenig" man heute noch gefordert wird von den spielen. ich find es nur lustig das in letzter zeit die spiele immer simpler und gradliniger werden, sich aber im gleichen zug die kiddies immer "elitärer" (eliter? more uber!) finden, also je simpler, desto mehr Unfähige werden belohnt und fühlen sich gut dabei. da wundert es auch nicht das titel wie demon souls oder dark souls eher geheimtips sind, vorallem das erstere.
> 
> aber eine option zum karte verdecken und kompass ausschalten hätte ich schon gerne, aber zum glück gibt es ja mods...


 
Spiele sind eben Spiele. Sie sind dazu da, um die Freizeit zu gestalten und abzuschalten und nicht, um das Hirn nach 9 oder 10 Stunden Arbeit, bzw. acht Stunden Schule noch mehr anzustrengen. Das will die Masse eben nicht. Und die Leute daher als "unfähig" zu bezeichnen oder pauschal zu sagen, Konsolenspieler wären alles nur Kiddies, ist, entschuldige bitte, schlichtweg dumm und unangebracht. Letzteres ist übrigens genauso ein Vorurteil, wie das "Killer-Klischee", dass die Medien uns Spielern anheften will. Und PC-Spieler wollen doch auch nicht, dass man ihnen mit Vorurteilen kommt, denke ich. Also lasst doch bitte mal das "Konsolenspieler sind alles nur unfähige Kiddies"-Zeug bleiben. Ich bin 22 Jahre alt und spiele gerne Konsolenspiele, obwohl auch viele PC-Spiele. Ein anspruchsloses Kind bin ich daher noch lange nicht (nur mal so als Beispiel).

Und mal ehrlich...Skyrim ist komplex und anspruchsvoll genug, damit auch Fortgeschrittene gut gefordert werden. Anfänger dürften mit dem Spiel eher überfordert sein. Und wenn dir die heutigen Games nicht gefallen, dann bleib bei Spielen wie Baldurs Gate 2 oder so. 
"Damals" waren die Spiele auch nicht sonderlich komplexer. Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass Pong oder Pacman komplex und anspruchsvoll waren. 

Spiele sollen Spaß machen und nicht in Arbeit ausarten. Wer sich lieber stundenlang mit Zahlen, Talentbäumen und Charakterentwicklung beschäftigen will, der spielt besser Pen&Paper-RPGs. Oder man lässt es einfach ganz bleiben. Vielleicht ist es etwas harsch ausgedrückt, aber ich habe den Eindruck, das manche Leute hier schlichtweg kein richtiges Leben mehr haben. Wer gefordert werden will, geht arbeiten und setzt sich nicht an den PC und zockt. Sorry, aber den Eindruck machen hier einige Leute.


----------



## Farragut (16. November 2011)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Spiele sind eben Spiele. Sie sind dazu da, um die Freizeit zu gestalten und abzuschalten und nicht, um das Hirn nach 9 oder 10 Stunden Arbeit, bzw. acht Stunden Schule noch mehr anzustrengen. Das will die Masse eben nicht. Und die Leute daher als "unfähig" zu bezeichnen oder pauschal zu sagen, Konsolenspieler wären alles nur Kiddies, ist, entschuldige bitte, schlichtweg dumm und unangebracht. Letzteres ist übrigens genauso ein Vorurteil, wie das "Killer-Klischee", dass die Medien uns Spielern anheften will. Und PC-Spieler wollen doch auch nicht, dass man ihnen mit Vorurteilen kommt, denke ich. Also lasst doch bitte mal das "Konsolenspieler sind alles nur unfähige Kiddies"-Zeug bleiben. Ich bin 22 Jahre alt und spiele gerne Konsolenspiele, obwohl auch viele PC-Spiele. Ein anspruchsloses Kind bin ich daher noch lange nicht (nur mal so als Beispiel).
> 
> Und mal ehrlich...Skyrim ist komplex und anspruchsvoll genug, damit auch Fortgeschrittene gut gefordert werden. Anfänger dürften mit dem Spiel eher überfordert sein. Und wenn dir die heutigen Games nicht gefallen, dann bleib bei Spielen wie Baldurs Gate 2 oder so.
> "Damals" waren die Spiele auch nicht sonderlich komplexer. Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass Pong oder Pacman komplex und anspruchsvoll waren.
> ...


 
wo habe ich was von konsolenspieler gesagt? wo hat hier irgendwer was von konsolenspielern gesagt? liest du andere kommentare als der rest von uns? wieso fühlst du dich auf einmal angegriffen, weil du konsolenspieler bist? hat dich da einer "durch die blume" beleidigt? ich hab selber konsolen hier stehen und ich habe in meinen kommentaren, mich nicht auf irgendeine platform bezogen, sondern die spiele im allgemeinen kritisiert. war das nicht verständlich genug für dich? klar sollen spiele spaß machen, aber will man nicht auch etwas gefordert sein? wenn ich abschlaten und nicht nachdenken will, leg ich nen shooter ein, aber wenn ich ein The Elder Scrolls spielen will, gehe ich im vornherein davon aus, ein bisschen gefordert zu werden und mein hirn anstrengen zu müssen, denn es ist nunmal kein shooter. verstehst du die logik dahinter? merkst du das diese aussage, unabhängig von allen platformen ist?

also lies dir beim nächsten mal alles ein bisschen genauer durch, bevor du solche anschuldigungen um dich wirfst. vielleicht kann man dann auch sachlich mit dir diskutieren.


----------



## Schlontzi (16. November 2011)

also ich persönlich finde auch das solche mods den spielspaß drücken. schließlich erkundet man dann ja nicht mehr wirklich selbst sondern guckt einmal kurz ob da was tollen ist, wie zb ne höhle oder so, und wenn nicht dann geht man halt nicht mehr hin.
ist doch viel spannender wenn man das selber macht


----------



## Vordack (16. November 2011)

Farragut schrieb:


> aber eine option zum karte verdecken und kompass ausschalten hätte ich schon gerne, aber zum glück gibt es ja mods...


 
Ich hab Dich auch nicht persönlich gemeint  wie gesagt,  ich wußte nicht was Du mit dem ersten Post eigentlich ausdrücken wolltest...

Die Optionen gibts ja wenn man in der ini Datei ein wenig sucht


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. November 2011)

Farragut schrieb:


> wo habe ich was von konsolenspieler gesagt? wo hat hier irgendwer was von konsolenspielern gesagt? liest du andere kommentare als der rest von uns? wieso fühlst du dich auf einmal angegriffen, weil du konsolenspieler bist? hat dich da einer "durch die blume" beleidigt? ich hab selber konsolen hier stehen und ich habe in meinen kommentaren, mich nicht auf irgendeine platform bezogen, sondern die spiele im allgemeinen kritisiert. war das nicht verständlich genug für dich? klar sollen spiele spaß machen, aber will man nicht auch etwas gefordert sein? wenn ich abschlaten und nicht nachdenken will, leg ich nen shooter ein, aber wenn ich ein The Elder Scrolls spielen will, gehe ich im vornherein davon aus, ein bisschen gefordert zu werden und mein hirn anstrengen zu müssen, denn es ist nunmal kein shooter. verstehst du die logik dahinter? merkst du das diese aussage, unabhängig von allen platformen ist?
> 
> also lies dir beim nächsten mal alles ein bisschen genauer durch, bevor du solche anschuldigungen um dich wirfst. vielleicht kann man dann auch sachlich mit dir diskutieren.


 
Gut, vlt. hab ich deinen Post etwas falsch interpretiert. Mein Fehler, entschuldige bitte. Aber habe ich dich persönlich angegriffen, dass du mich so angreifst? Nein, habe ich nicht.  Also Ball flach halten. Ich habe dich nicht persönlich beleidigt, sondern von der Allgemeinheit gesprochen. Und es ist erfahrungsgemäß so, dass im PCGames-Forum eben Konsolen und "Simpel" in einem Atemzug genannt werden. So habe ich es zumindest auf meinen Streifzügen durchs Forum mitbekommen. Vielleicht kam daher meine Fehlinterpretation deines Posts.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. November 2011)

Falls ihr mit Simplifizierung den Kompass und Questmarkierungen meint, die kann man abstellen: Klick

Allerdings wäre es schon nett, wenn sie sowas in Zukunft in den Einstellungsmenüs einbauen würden. Sowas ist in einem Rollenspiel eigentlich Pflicht, dass es jeder aus- oder einstellen kann, wie man eben mag.


----------



## schattenlord98 (16. November 2011)

Ich lehne GoogleStreetView grundsätzlich ab.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (16. November 2011)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und es ist erfahungsgemäß so, dass im PCGames-Forum eben Konsolen und "Simpel" in einem Atemzug genannt werden.


 

Dark souls???????


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. November 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Dark souls???????


 
Ich muss gestehen, ich kenn's nicht. ^^ Kann's also nicht beurteilen. 
Aber ich weiß ja auch, dass Konsolenspiele nicht gleich anspruchslos oder allzu simpel sein müssen.


----------



## VodkaMen (17. November 2011)

hahahaha ich sag auch nur : Dark Souls oder auch den Vorgänger Demon Souls , schwerer kann ein spiel net sein und die spieler , die im forum meckern das konsolenspiele zu simpel sind , sollten erst mal die beiden zocken


----------



## CyrionXS (17. November 2011)

2 Spiele reissen die Menge nicht wieder heraus.
u.a. Shooter auf der Konsole sind zu 99% einfacher.
Die künstliche Controller Beschränkung hat nichts mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad zu tun.

ausserdem gehts hier um Skyrim..


Auch wenns nicht unbedingt nötig ist, geiles Feature. entdecken gehen werde ich sowieso.
Wenn ich Berlin sehen will, geh ich doch auch nicht in Streetview auf Erkundung.
Was ist das denn für ein Vergleich.

Und wem es dadurch zu einfach wird, ini nicht ändern.
und Ach...
Wer Feuerbälle werfen kann, um sich das Leben zu erleichtern, sollte auch Questmarker haben dürfen


----------



## Kwengie (17. November 2011)

warum das Bethesda nicht so gleich eingebaut hat, verstehe ich nicht.
Ich habe mir mal so etwas von Nexus eingebaut gehabt, zwei Zeilen mußten wieder rauseditiert werden, weil mein Spiel einfach nicht anfangen wollte und zweitens sah die Bodentextur bei mir schei*e aus.


----------



## Oetzi83 (17. November 2011)

Coole Sache, dass wäre jetzt ein Grund für mich das Spiel zu kaufen. Ich hasse das ewige Suchen in RPGs.


----------



## Vrumvondel (20. November 2011)

Der Karten-Mod ist nicht empfehlenswert! Bei mir stürtzt das Spiel immer ab, wenn ich in Weißlauf einen älteren Stand laden will (nach langer Ladezeit). Ohne Mod ist alles OK. Ini-Einträge wieder löschen reicht aus.


----------

